# Viva la France!



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Liberté, égalité, fraternité

Happy Bastille Day.

Okay, so the omelette doesn't look quite like the one in Jaques video, but if he and Julia disapprove, let them eat cake!









mjb.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

An omelette and a glass of wine. What more could one want? And there is a lovely book by that name from the marvellous Elizabeth David:


----------



## Simon Buckley (Jul 15, 2019)

teamfat said:


> Liberté, égalité, fraternité
> 
> Happy Bastille Day.
> 
> ...


This looks amazing!


----------

